# Green Screamer (Little Green Scream Machine, TS-808)



## Dali (Jul 27, 2020)

Never tried a real one, so I built one instead.

Worked at the first try, very easy.


----------



## chongmagic (Jul 27, 2020)

Looks great, nice work!


----------



## Barry (Jul 27, 2020)

Looks great, love the graphics!


----------



## cooder (Jul 27, 2020)

Top notch!


----------



## joelorigo (Jul 27, 2020)

Nice graphics!


----------



## Travis (Aug 31, 2020)

Nice build, I have one and I love it too.


Someone know how can I mod it to sound like a ts9 and add a mid control?? I would like to try it. Thank you all!!


----------

